# Paracyp & Eureka Red



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

This guy has proven difficult to photo, did best i could, amazing this guy is i think 2" not even, is in a tank full of peacocks and showing great lines! I really want more of this guy:










And Eureka Red which i discovered may have the albino gene has the breeding group he was previously in with 2 females was throwing albino fry, but the group was seperated, so am working on getting females back for him or other females to see if he's the one with the gene:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW very nice malawianpro


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

crazy beautiful as usual


----------

